

Penthouse Snags AdultFriendFinder for $500 Million - sbraford
http://www.thealarmclock.com/mt/archives/2007/12/penthouse_seduc.html

======
kingnothing
I've been to the site a few times, and I don't understand what Penthouse sees
in it. All of the "personals" on the main page are clearly fake, only there to
sucker people in to join the site. I suppose it could make money, but I doubt
it actually does what you expect it to do -- get you laid.

------
chaostheory
wow I didn't even know Penthouse even had money left... the last news I heard
some years back what that they were on the edge of bankruptcy; I guess they
too got acquired?

------
SwellJoe
Wow. I guess that's the biggest adult oriented Internet acquisition? That guy
(Conru) is pretty damned impressive, as getting acquired in the adult online
business is very rare. (Of course, it sounds like he sold at a significant
discount. The article indicates revenues of $340M in 2007...which either means
they have an awful lot of expenses, or Penthouse got a great deal.)

~~~
Alex3917
There was actually a short interview with him on IT Conversations a few years
ago. Kind of fascinating:

<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail310.html>

~~~
staunch
Don't forget to check out his site <http://conru.com/>

------
cellis
Pornotube is sure to go for a billy now.

